# Civil War Layout



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Late one night I read a post from a person on this forum who was interested in building a Civil war layout. Years ago I was taken to Gettysburg by friends and I noticed a train museum accross from the cemetary. My wife and friends went on and toured the cemetary and I of course went to the train museum. It was an fantastic museum with trains the likes of which I have never seen. They also had a train layout of Gettysburg at the time of the Civil war. It was really good. Much detail had been paid to every aspect including cannons on the trains which I read was done in some cases. Has anyone seen this. I don't even know if it still exist but it was one of the finest collections I have ever seen.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Don,

Link: http://www.gettysburg.travel/visitor/member_detail.asp?contact_id=263

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Been there many times over the years, I find Gettysburg haunting and beautiful. I took my Cajun bride to see the Louisiana memorial, Devil's Den, the Railroad Cut and Picket's Charge the last time we were there. The train museum is the best.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Yes..its still there!*

Hi Don,
Its the "Lincoln Train Museum" on the grounds of the National cemetary and yeah its one fantastic layout with a lot of different trains. I went there on vacation about 5 years ago and was very impressed.....I always wondered about those civil war engines & cars on Ebay,now I know! WOW! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Everyone! That's the one. When I went their my wife took our video camera with her to tour Gettysburg. I was so dissapointed not having a camera, that she went back to the Museum and requested that I be let in again to get some shots. Wow I got some great shots. The people that run it were so nice. Now I gotta go on a search my vids to see em again. I will put it on DVD to keep.


----------

